# Service TPMS Warning Light Malfunction



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you have any accessory electrical items? Anything that plugs into a power port? I remember reading about a guy on this forum who had some problems and fixed them with one of those ferrite core rings around one of the wires. I can't remember whether it was a power wire or something else. Another accessory that can affect operation is a permanently connected accessory on the diagnostic port.


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

I do have a dash cam that is usually plugged into the rear power port behind the center console, however, the problem has occurred with and without the cam plugged in. There are no accessories in the diagnostic port. The dealer wants me to come back in Monday morning. I told them I'll come in, but they better have a game plan... I've been dealing with this issue for more than a month and I'm tired of making multiple trips to the service drive every week.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> Do you have any accessory electrical items? Anything that plugs into a power port? I remember reading about a guy on this forum who had some problems and fixed them with one of those ferrite core rings around one of the wires. I can't remember whether it was a power wire or something else. Another accessory that can affect operation is a permanently connected accessory on the diagnostic port.


That thread is here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/7779-service-tire-monitor-system-warning.html


----------

